# New Mare! Help Me Name Her!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my she is stunning!! I think I fell in love!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I will have better pictures of her up soon. She isn't home yet as I have to do tha hauling and don't have the time this week. She will be coming home Monday or Tuesday of next week.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie, she is a nice girl! Any idea's for names?


----------



## Shilott (Sep 16, 2009)

She IS GAWWWJUSS!
haha good luck finding name for her ^^


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks Allie, she is a nice girl! Any idea's for names?


Yessss... but they're girly. 

Um... if she ends up missing... it wasn't me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PS - she would look really really fancy under english tack and with a jump under her...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Girly names are fine! She would make a nice english horse, maybe one day I will send her for some training.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh wow! She is FAB!! I'll think about some names and post later - congrats! I second the idea of doing a little dressage or jumping, even though I'm hardcore western - she is amazing!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jessie
Triss 
Terryn

.. I'll think of more.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Shesinthebarn. I was thinking she would make a great jumper as well...lol Even tough I LOVE my english. 

I like the name Terryn, (added to list)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BTW Aisha is another option.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Goerge excited over a horse, what is wrong with that picture? She is a nice looking mare. a interesting cross one of the hotter draft breeds and one of the largest if not the largest warmblood breed.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats shes quite a looker!

Name wise umm

Callie
Xena
Gerttie
Dixie
Isis
Maggie
Pixie

sorry not that good with names LOL hope you find a perfect one for her!


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

When I looked at your pictures of her, I thought "Cheyenne". It's something about her gorgeous coloring. Just a suggestion


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

omg she is so cute! I want her!

I like Maggie!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is Beautiful!! 
Talk about a nice cross with Khoda. Bet you'd get a Sabino! 


Call her Satin.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Shes very pretty.
How about:
Tiffany?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Steff, why do you want to cross your stallion on very mare Tiff has? :lol: I know her QH's are superior to you arabs, this based on what I have seen from the ones I have seen.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> Steff, why do you want to cross your stallion on very mare Tiff has? :lol: I know her QH's are superior to you arabs, this based on what I have seen from the ones I have seen.


Well, for the simple fact that Khoda needs to get LAID!!
Poor man, I only bred his twice this year and he needs some action. 

As for superior? ****
Well, Tiffanny and I know! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the name Sage for her. 
Or Sahara. Serenade.

What's with all the S's? LOL
I don't know...


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

""Shyla""
Don't know, that just popped in my head when I saw her. She's beautiful.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhea (mother of Zeus)
Cabaret
Melodie


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great name suggestions guys! I will let you know when I decide. I really really like Shyla. 

I also like Serenade, Sara for short. 

She comes homes tomorrow now so I will be sure to get lots of pictures of her. 

QH are far superiour of Arabs!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

*Snorts*

You wish. 

You could call her Silver. Or Star. Or Socks. Lady? 
Silver Star Lady 'n' Stockings.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

DAMNIT. 

All the time at the barn I had the perfect name for her and now I can't remember it to save my life. 

Kyani?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kiara
Kiani
Steinka: means stone grey.
Daria
Daphne
Gwen
Gwynne


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How do you pronouce Kiani?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like that Steff, great imagination


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

KEY-ahni .. I think? lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, that is what I thought. I like that one too! I will have to have a pole! 

Aisha
Shyla
Kiana

Those are the choices so far.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

paintsrule said:


> Shes very pretty.
> How about:
> Tiffany?


 
Great suggestion, but that is my name!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw she's stunning Tiffany!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kelly, wait to you see better pictures of her. I'm very impressed!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I LOVE her, she is beautiful!!! If you ever get sick of her, just send her down to Aus, I'll take good care of her! :wink:
As for names, I've always liked Argenta for a grey mare, it means "silvery one" in latin. Although I have no idea what you'd shorten that to, lol.
I also like Shyla and Serenade.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness! She is so beautiful! What a gorgeous horse. 

Hmm.. names.. I don't know. I will think!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

K I now have two suggestions. They're kind of lame but oh well. 

1- Rio. It means river in Spanish. I think it suits her because looking at her galloping, her tail was flowing and she's so pretty. 
2. Flujo- it means Flow in Spanish. Like I said, her tail looks like it was flowing in the wind.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Sharene
Serena
Selena
Shaylea (my youngest daughter's name, pronounced Shay-lee)
Stella
Syra

Kyree
Kelsey
Chelsey


----------



## Finn88 (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the name Terryn! Serenade is pretty too but you would have to spell it Sera -it's more unique


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

She's gorgeous...
1. Syrrah
2.Lacey
3.Kyanah
4.Gypsy
5.Felicity (Could shorten it down to Flip or something.)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You guys are making this soooo hard. I'm going to have to start a poll tomorrow out of my faves and let the votes decide.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmmm....I have to name my new filly when I get her - not looking forward to it! Here is what I have so far for your girl.
Ruby - just such a pretty name.
Meado - pronounced "meadow". I think it's Italian.
Lilly - just a pretty, feminin name
Willow - willow trees have that kind of silver sheen on their leaves.
Good luck! Can't wait to vote in the pole. You guys can help me name my filly when I get her - registered name and call name!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Soirée (an evening party)

*Damsel*


----------

